# Problems with Battlefield 2142



## TorsoBoy (May 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to these forums, I came across them looking for answers specifically for this question, though Im sure I'll be kicking around afterwards.

Anyhoo, my problem is that I just recently picked up Battlefield 2142. Problem is, it runs super-super choppy, with an insanely low framerate and stuttering, choppy sound. I've had this issue with Battlefield 1942 and Vietnam as well (though 1942 worked on my old computer from four years ago). I've toned down the audio and visual settings, and that hasnt made a dent. I thought it might be a sound card issue, though my onboard sound is directx 9.0 compatable (the only requirement listed on the box). Im also experiencing insanely long load times, though I've been told that those are normal for BF 2142.

My system specs are:
3.06 gig Pentiumn 4
1 gig DDR RAM
Radeon X1600 256

So, any ideas would be greatly appricated. Thanks!


----------



## onedavester (Nov 2, 2000)

First of all you need 2 gigs of ram to even think about playing BF2142. Then you need a very high end video card. Your video card just won't cut it. If you add the ram, you will be able to play but your frame rates will still be awful.


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

well, it isnt absolutley necessary 2gigs to even think, on my old pc(AMD XP 3000+, 1GB RAM and GeForce *5700 LE 256MB* i could play the demo, of course on low graphics but acceptable taking into account the VGA card. When you say "eternal loading times" about hot long do you mean? mine used to take about 3-4 mins.


----------



## TorsoBoy (May 24, 2007)

Sorry for the super-late reply, had a minor issue with my computer and lost this fourm's bookmark.

Anyways, the load times are about three minutes, so that seems consistant with what others experance. The kicker here seems to be that I experanced identical problems with older Battlefield games as well on slightly older versions of my machines that should have run them just fine. For example, 1942 ran on my original machine from 2002. I had a major overheat on it, had to scrap the machine. When I installed it on a new machine that had only slightly better specs, it ran just like 2142 is on my current machine: ultra-low frame rate and stuttering sound. The only diffrences between the machines was that the old one had a sound card, while the new one used on-board sound. I'm almost postiive thats the main source of my issues. I'm just curious now if anyone has heard of anything similar. Thanks!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well a sound card will use system resources so for the fastest games to run without lag it is worth gettin a sound card...but i have been playing bf2142 without a sound card for ages...so im not sure that is the main reason...have your tried a different graphics card?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

onedavester said:


> First of all you need 2 gigs of ram to even think about playing BF2142.


Incorrect. You can easily play the game with one gig.


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

depending on how much you have running in the background, more ram will help you more, but if not much else is running, i would say video card would be good to look at. A sound card would help, but not an extreme amount.

I did play the game with 1GB, but with a better video card (7900 GS, some chop in heavy action), and i trimmed off some processes, then i added another GB of ram and i did notice a difference when a lot was going on (no chop now).

when i added the sound card a year back, i only gained 3-5 fps in games, but the ram and the video card did make a bigger difference (10+ fps).


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh thats a definite, ul need a decent gpu if your wanting to play bf2142 at a decent frame rate...specially if your wanting to meet me on the battlefield!!


----------



## staticbyte (Jun 25, 2007)

down the a crap engine tbh. my new system is the first ive played that comes close to running the game nicely. i use the term close because for sum reason i get intermitant freezes with this new set up.

damn games


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

you get intermitant freezes during games? is that all games? and does it happen when not playing games?


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

staticbyte,

i am guessing the freezing is caused by not enough ram. The computer is trying to use the slow hard drive as extra ram, which can cause low frames per sec, or intermittent freezes. When i was at 1 GB, i had the same thing. It freezes for a short while, especially when there is a lot of action going on. 

The easy answer, lower the settings which deal with the CPU, and see if that helps. The more difficult fix is to add more ram.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

kryptonite1055 said:


> The more difficult fix is to add more ram.


not more difficult, just more expensive


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

for some people it can be hard. (picking the right ram and stuff). but yeah expensive.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah yeh true an the worst part is...i just got another gb of ram for my gfs comp, plug it in next to the first gb...and nothing works haha...tested ram, and plugged it in seperatly...new ram works fine on its own. but comp wont work if all slots r full..odd huh


----------



## Bullet_Mgnut47 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have suddenly started having trouble playing 2142. The game loads up fine until I reach the screen where one chooses spawnpoint and type of soldier. Then it locks up and I have to alt-TAB and stop the program manually. I cannot move the mouse, nor can I exit the screen using the esc key. I have tried everything I can think of, including setting all video and audio options to low, re-installing game and patches and loading up latest video and audio drivers. This sucks, especially since I have a high end 2 year old Alienware ALX with all of the goodies that were bleeding edge in 2005 and still are good today (7800 SLI video card, Athlon 64 X2 4800 +, 2 GB RAM, watercooled CPU and GPU, etc). 

Help.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i have had that problem...it seems to be a common fault on EAs side...but it requires that uninstal the game and remove all the registry keys....so go looking in the reg for any mention of 2142...then reinstall and patch up to date...that worked for me...tho some others have reported that didnt fix it


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

I play bf2142 with 1gb Ram and all settings on high.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh my gf plays it on 1gb


----------

